

Fractal globules make up the human genome - ubasu
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/notrocketscience/2009/10/12/what-is-the-difference-between-the-human-genome-and-a-pair-of-headphones/

======
sigil
So it's a space-filling curve with self-similarity across scales, but which
one? Either showing the curve or defining the recurrence relation (or both)
would be nice.

------
bane
I suspect that we still have tons to learn about how our genetic information
works. For example, we're already challenging the notion that a gene = a
protein.

~~~
majmun
or even if it is only one protein. gene also probably has role other than just
encoding proteins.

